# Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Wer überlebt, berechnen Studenten der TU München per KI



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Wer überlebt, berechnen Studenten der TU München per KI*

						Wer stirbt in GoT Staffel 8? Die finalen sechs Episoden von Game of Thrones stehen vor der Tür - und damit auch die Frage, wer das Fantasy-Spektakel überleben wird. Studenten der Technischen Universität München sind dieser Frage nachgegangen. Sie haben mittels künstlicher Intelligenz die Überlebenschance der einzelnen Charaktere errechnet. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Wer überlebt, berechnen Studenten der TU München per KI*


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. April 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Wer überlebt, berechnen Studenten der TU München per KI*

Jede Wette, daß NI gleiche oder bessere Treffer liefert.


----------



## INU.ID (12. April 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Wer überlebt, berechnen Studenten der TU München per KI*

Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn außer den weißen Wanderern keiner die letzte Staffel überlebt.


----------



## yummycandy (12. April 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Wer überlebt, berechnen Studenten der TU München per KI*

Wirklich KI, oder doch wieder ML? Der Begriff wird zumeist falsch verwendet.


----------



## Lotto (12. April 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Wer überlebt, berechnen Studenten der TU München per KI*



yummycandy schrieb:


> Wirklich KI, oder doch wieder ML? Der Begriff wird zumeist falsch verwendet.



Natürlich ist auch ML/DL noch weit davon entfernt eine AI zu sein, trotzdem ist es halt ein Buzzword. Vor allem in der Industrie wird alles mit "AI" vermarktet was nur den kleinsten ML-Algo enthält.
Hat sich halt so im Sprachgebrauch verankert. Wer sich damit auskennt weiß was damit gemeint ist und kann es einordnen.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Wer überlebt, berechnen Studenten der TU München per KI*

Na ja, da kann ich auch ein paar Schimpansen fragen. Die werden kaum schlechtere Ergebnisse abliefern.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. April 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Wer überlebt, berechnen Studenten der TU München per KI*

ich warte auf die Silberlinge, und lese und schaue nix mehr über GOT.
Vielleicht klappt es ja.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Wer überlebt, berechnen Studenten der TU München per KI*

Nun ja, um zu erkennen, wer die Darlings von George R. R. Martin und der Serien-Produzenten sind, braucht man keinen Algorithmus.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Wer überlebt, berechnen Studenten der TU München per KI*

Naja, Serie und Bücher haben, bis aufs Regelwerk, nicht mehr all soviel gemeinsam. Und da es auch immer mehrere Drehbücher gibt, die dann noch vermischt werden, ist es schon schwierig vorherzusehen, was passiert oder wer den Löffel abgeben muss. So ein Programm kann gar nicht funktionieren. Wahrscheinlichkeiten für eine Geschichte, in der, 'unwahrscheinlich' am wahrscheinlichsten ist, zu berechnen, ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.


----------

